# Nintendo Switch firmware update 10.2.0 now live, Atmosphere updated to support it



## Deleted member 512337 (Sep 15, 2020)

When they push out these updates that break cfw, I wonder if they think "Oh yeah, we got them this time!".


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> When they push out these updates that break cfw, I wonder if they think "Oh yeah, we got them this time!".


 if that's what they were thinking, it pisses me off as a legit user. At least Sony adds features while also beefing up security. The number of people who pirate on the switch has got to be less than 1%, but ironically that's the only percentage Nintendo seems to care about.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 15, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> When they push out these updates that break cfw, I wonder if they think "Oh yeah, we got them this time!".


They're not even trying to break CFW most of the time, so not really, lol


----------



## masterchan777 (Sep 15, 2020)

AMS 0.14.3 is now available.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 15, 2020)

I miss firmware updates with new features.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I miss firmware updates with new features.



you're preaching to the choir, my friend.  I want themes, backing up saves via usb, and maybe even achievements (they could call them stamps or something since they use them in a lot of games).


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 15, 2020)

It's a minor update and will likely come with a new sdk version, so new features were added. Just not ones the average user can easily/directly see/use.

They've been working on 11.0.0 for the past several months and it'll probably release in October or November, shit takes time, lol.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 15, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> It's a minor update and will likely come with a new sdk version, so new features were added. Just not ones the average user can easily/directly see/use.
> 
> They've been working on 11.0.0 for the past several months and it'll probably release in October or November, shit takes time, lol.


Yes, because their major revisions have been totally exciting. Ha!


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah, not all updates are just made to break CFW. 6.0, 6.2, and 7.0 were, though.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Yes, because their major revisions have been totally exciting. Ha!


The biggest feature that I can remember is the one where you can transfer games. Before that, it was overly convoluted.


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> The biggest feature that I can remember is the one where you can transfer games. Before that, it was overly convoluted.


Hey, don't undermine the toad profile pictures added...


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 15, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Yes, because their major revisions have been totally exciting. Ha!


Their major updates have consistently been absolutely massive since March 2017, most of the changes are just things normal people can't see.
11.0 will be adding something that some will probably find to be nice, but "meh"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 15, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Their major updates have consistently been absolutely massive since March 2017, most of the changes are just things normal people can't see.
> 11.0 will be adding something that some will probably find to be nice, but "meh"


That doesn't really excuse the lack of features that people have been requesting. "Behind the scenes" means literally nothing to the end user.. For the reason you mentioned. They don't notice it, so they don't care. 11.0 might come with some new feature, but "meh" I feel won't even begin to describe it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 15, 2020)

oh a new fw -yawns- carry on peeps no need to update your hacked switches


----------



## Milenko (Sep 15, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> 11.0 will be adding something that some will probably find to be nice, but "meh"



Vulkan:shrek:


----------



## Sneethan (Sep 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you're preaching to the choir, my friend.  I want themes, backing up saves via usb, and maybe even achievements (they could call them stamps or something since they use them in a lot of games).



I definately get where you are coming from but there are challenges with those great ideas that i really want to see,
1 i feel like the achievments boat has sailed off. Even if they try to put it on your friend profile, not every game will support it and it will end up like cloud saves did.
2 i really want themes back but where are they going to put them? a section of the eshop kinda makes sense but they were such a rip off on the 3ds.
(i also want the rearranged menu style that cfw users get to be brought to ofw)
3 saves would be amazing but this is nintendo, they wont do it just to stop the tiny amount of cheaters that actually affect online play. Maybe it could be like the 3ds where most software supported it but you had 10 slots? or are cloud saves the evolution?
anyway love the ideas good job.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 15, 2020)

Wait, what...? No stability jokes? My faith in society has been restored


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 15, 2020)

Milenko said:


> Vulkan:shrek:


Vulkan has been supported since like, before 1.0.0 :thonk:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> That doesn't really excuse the lack of features that people have been requesting. "Behind the scenes" means literally nothing to the end user.. For the reason you mentioned. They don't notice it, so they don't care. 11.0 might come with some new feature, but "meh" I feel won't even begin to describe it.


They're still big updates, regardless of what users see.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm going to sit back and wait to see if SXOS/Atmosphere is 100% supported and all home brew works before updating there really isn't really any notable games coming out that is even worth the update. On my legit switch lite I'll update right away


----------



## Sneethan (Sep 15, 2020)

Any news on a proper switch lite exploit?


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 15, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> Any news on a proper switch lite exploit?



Only hard mods for now and it seems like Nintendo had scared away our Hard Modding services from here which kinda sucks


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Sep 15, 2020)

Love the smell of stability in the morning


----------



## deinonychus71 (Sep 15, 2020)

Folders when, managing games is getting really annoying ><


----------



## altorn (Sep 15, 2020)

Nintendo, bringing you stability amidst the pandemic.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> Folders when, managing games is getting really annoying ><



yep, that's one thing that hasn't been ported from the wii u yet.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah its about that time for more stability. Think we had 10.10 for about 2-3 months


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah its about that time for more stability. Think we had 10.10 for about 2-3 months



can't even get by airport security with a switch, so what did ya expect?


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Sep 15, 2020)

Besides new icons, im having trouble coming up with stupid ideas to be in the next big update like the controller home button lighting up. Maybe now attached joy cons will rumble upon booting in handheld mode. Or maybe they are gonna add eshop music.


----------



## Souperman9 (Sep 15, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> Besides new icons, im having trouble coming up with stupid ideas to be in the next big update like the controller home button lighting up. Maybe now attached joy cons will rumble upon booting in handheld mode. Or maybe they are gonna add eshop music.


If they add the WiiShop music to the eShop, it'll make all previous firmware versions inferior instantly.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you're preaching to the choir, my friend.  I want themes, backing up saves via usb, and maybe even achievements (they could call them stamps or something since they use them in a lot of games).


Stickers would be cool, or badges.


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 15, 2020)

Anything interesting changes in the firmware?


----------



## Sneethan (Sep 15, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> Anything interesting changes in the firmware?



Just another bugfix...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 15, 2020)

So 35tg Mario game will only work on this firmware?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 15, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> When they push out these updates that break cfw, I wonder if they think "Oh yeah, we got them this time!".


Honestly if it weren't for Michael, we'd be waiting much longer to fix what Nintendo breaks.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 15, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Honestly if it weren't for Michael, we'd be waiting much longer to fix what Nintendo breaks.


With larger updates, yeah.
These kind of updates are pretty much just "add new hashes, update emummc/nogc patches, push release." though


----------



## godreborn (Sep 15, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Stickers would be cool, or badges.



stickers and badges sound better than stamps.  nintendo will probably do it eventually, but like everything else with the company, it's always years late.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Sep 15, 2020)

Must be pretty fun being a software hacker/dev trying to circumvent nintendos latest firmware updates all the time and always succeeding


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 15, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> Any news on a proper switch lite exploit?


Nope. Only more stability.


----------



## XD2020 (Sep 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm going to sit back and wait to see if SXOS/Atmosphere is 100% supported and all home brew works before updating there really isn't really any notable games coming out that is even worth the update. On my legit switch lite I'll update right away


Agreed


----------



## Jayro (Sep 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> stickers and badges sound better than stamps.  nintendo will probably do it eventually, but like everything else with the company, it's always years late.


Yeah, the Wii didn't even get youtube until the system was long dead, lol.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Sep 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I want [...] backing up saves via usb


Backup via USB will never happen, due this will could make easier to hack the system (as _Twilight Princess_ on Wii)


----------



## masagrator (Sep 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> So 35tg Mario game will only work on this firmware?


According to leaks you need 9.0.0+


----------



## rich333 (Sep 15, 2020)

hopeful they are working on a fix for multiplayer lag in games like mario maker, so the new 35game actually works ok


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 15, 2020)

rich333 said:


> hopeful they are working on a fix for multiplayer lag in games like mario maker


This has nothing to do with a firmware update. They use p2p connection for their games. Dedicated servers are required as a fix for the lags.


----------



## peteruk (Sep 15, 2020)

at this point I think I'd even consider paying for folder support


----------



## Idrolitina (Sep 15, 2020)

I will wait a bit but nonetheless thanks for this!


----------



## darky2003 (Sep 15, 2020)

just heard from an insider they will release another fw update soon, version 10.3.0, release notes will be:
general system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience.


----------



## lordelan (Sep 15, 2020)

peteruk said:


> at this point I think I'd even consider paying for folder support


Then use uLaunch on Atmosphère.


----------



## saulopp (Sep 15, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> When they push out these updates that break cfw, I wonder if they think "Oh yeah, we got them this time!".


 I imagine its to lock out casual users that can not update themselves and have to pay every time for it


----------



## Pippin666 (Sep 15, 2020)

I can't wait for the day when BigN stops CFW shitters for good.

Pip'


----------



## nero99 (Sep 15, 2020)

Think I’ll stick with a 10.1 emunand for now. What’s the point in updating emunand when it already supports all current master keys and crap for games?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pippin666 said:


> I can't wait for the day when BigN stops CFW shitters for good.
> 
> Pip'


And I can’t wait until you finally delete your account and never visit this site again. You’re one of the most negative internet white knights to ever exist on here. Here’s a idea, don’t want to see cfw and mods? Don’t join a website that specializes in that stuff.


----------



## teusjuh (Sep 15, 2020)

Damn my switch has updated and now sx won’t boot


----------



## twizzers (Sep 15, 2020)

i have done a dump from my sysnand. Now i will Update my EMUMMC. But my question ist: can i Update? it shows me Mising content at the end..

or this this missing content for the exfat support? and can i continue?


----------



## raulioli8810 (Sep 15, 2020)

Nintendo are a billion dollar company and yet they cry and cry over people who use cfw on their switches or 3ds.
Proves to me they don't care about people who say can't afford to pay for premium prices on games, who just want to try out games before they spend their hard earned cash, or just like to have a fun experience with cheats enabled of they've finished the game. The list goes on.
And it's not more prominent now that millions in the world have lost their jobs due to corona and yet they still bitch and moan.
I used to like Nintendo as a company but I have truly lost all respect for them, but they truly truly don't care about their fan base.
I have 2 legit switches and 2 cfw switches. 
What I do with them is my business and the more I can say f you to them I do.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2020)

Pippin666 said:


> I can't wait for the day when BigN stops CFW shitters for good.
> Pip'


not gowna happen nintendo have and always will have piss poor security


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 15, 2020)

Real changelog:
* "Covid" is now a banned word (but if you set your public name to that before updating you can keep it just fine)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Don’t join a website that specializes in that stuff.


but i thought gbatemp wasn't a pirating site?


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2020)

raulioli8810 said:


> Proves to me they don't care about people who say can't afford to pay for premium prices on games, who just want to try out games before they spend their hard earned cash, or just like to have a fun experience with cheats enabled of they've finished the game. The list goes on.


No for-profit business does. Not to say that is a good thing; just that it's naive to even assume that a multi-billion company would care about customers who actively avoid paying for their stuff.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 15, 2020)

darky2003 said:


> just heard from an insider they will release another fw update soon, version 10.3.0, release notes will be:
> general system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience.


I know this is a joke. But 10.3.0 (probably) won't happen, 11.0.0 is coming within the next month or two.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 15, 2020)

not sure if it's mentioned yet but another thing this update did is black list the nickname choice of covid o.o


----------



## Reecey (Sep 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> not sure if it's mentioned yet but another thing this update did is black list the nickname choice of covid o.o


You can’t be serious? Users are actually choosing covid nicknames on there switch.. what for fun??


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 15, 2020)

Reecey said:


> You can’t be serious? Users are actually choosing covid nicknames on there switch.. what for fun??


you underestimate the stupidity of people


----------



## Reecey (Sep 15, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> you underestimate the stupidity of people


Yes agreed! When I first red your comment I couldn’t quite believe it, that’s a head fuk right there. It’s not even funny.. well to me it’s not. Does the avatar come with a mask? I hope so..


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Wait, what...? No stability jokes? My faith in society has been restored


Looks like my switch won’t fall over anymore. I’m sorry


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2020)

damn I'll have to change my nickname now from: Covid Karter on mk8


----------



## ZeroHunta (Sep 15, 2020)

Total noob here, if I want a switch for homebrew (emulators, themes and mods) not piracy, which firmware and/or version of switch should I buy? Oh and Idc about online.


----------



## thekarter104 (Sep 15, 2020)

We need folders. How does the Switch NOT have folders yet, even the 3DS has.
I want to put my Arcade Archives Games in there and I know many other people do.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2020)

thekarter104 said:


> We need folders. How does the Switch NOT have folders yet, even the 3DS has.


wiiu has them too


----------



## Iamapirate (Sep 15, 2020)

thekarter104 said:


> We need folders. How does the Switch NOT have folders yet, even the 3DS has.
> I want to put my Arcade Archives Games in there and I know many other people do.


I kinda liked the minimalism of the Switch OS at launch especially after the convoluted two screen mess of the Wii U, but it's really lacking. 3DS was fantastic. Theme Shop would print money for Nintendo.


----------



## Elliander (Sep 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you're preaching to the choir, my friend.  I want themes, backing up saves via usb, and maybe even achievements (they could call them stamps or something since they use them in a lot of games).



Maybe even Streetpass.

But seriously, I wonder if there are any actual fixes here. When I updated from 10.0 to 10.1 all 4 of my Switches began to experience wireless communication issues. Only two of my Switches are on CFW. The other two are clean and play online. 

I update emuNAND on SXOS via the "match local users" feature which, with a few exceptions, works just fine. I update the sysNAND officially then the emuNAND and don't worry about fuses. Because of this none of my Switches, even the offline ones, have any bans. Usually I will only update one of the online Switches online, then use "match local users" on the other 3.

Immediately after the update from 10.0 to 10.1, however, after the system update was completed successfully the 3 Switches recieving the update gave me an error saying there was a communication error and the update of the actual game aborted. Even though all 4 were so close together they were physically touching in a box configuration. I ended up having to do the game update one at a time. Then, back on emuNAND, no problems again until the system update after which point they had communication issues.

This has been a real headache for us since, despite having LAN between all consoles in the house not every game will actually use LAN. Testing in Mario Kart, which has a dedicated LAN mode, we have no communication issues when we play anywhere in the house - even across other rooms. But games like Animal Crossing won't work unless the consoles are close enough to nearly touch, and even then only two at a time. This is more of a pain for us since only two of our consoles can go online to play that way.

I'm genuinely curious to see if the latest update fixes these communication problems, although it would be great if there was some way to force the switch to use LAN instead of wireless when available. I don't mean online LAN (we already have that). I mean a setting that makes the Switch think it's communicating wirelessly when it's really communicating wired for any game that is otherwise wireless only.


----------



## rorschach86 (Sep 15, 2020)

So I updated Atmosphere and then updated my firmware. When I launch Hetake I get the message "OLD NYX GUI FOUND THERE WILL BE DRAGONS. UPDATE YOUR BOOTLOADER FOLDER!"

I can then enter hetake and launch the SYSMMC but not the EMUMMC. What did I do wrong?


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 15, 2020)

Waiting for SX, hope they'll add blue light filter one day ..


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Sep 15, 2020)

But is my Switch stable though?


----------



## Milenko (Sep 15, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Real changelog:
> * "Covid" is now a banned word (but if you set your public name to that before updating you can keep it just fine)



Why would you want to


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 15, 2020)

Milenko said:


> Why would you want to


FREEDOM OF SPEECH, COMRADE!


----------



## thekarter104 (Sep 15, 2020)

Iamapirate said:


> I kinda liked the minimalism of the Switch OS at launch especially after the convoluted two screen mess of the Wii U, but it's really lacking. 3DS was fantastic. Theme Shop would print money for Nintendo.



Yeah exactly. Now that you have more games, the Switch gets cluttered. I also love the clean interface, but it needs folders now to put the games in.


----------



## Chains (Sep 16, 2020)

ZeroHunta said:


> Total noob here, if I want a switch for homebrew (emulators, themes and mods) not piracy, which firmware and/or version of switch should I buy? Oh and Idc about online.


Easiest/fastest way to get one is from eBay. They are pricey though, keep that in mind. Look for a un-pacthed Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2020)

ZeroHunta said:


> Total noob here, if I want a switch for homebrew (emulators, themes and mods) not piracy, which firmware and/or version of switch should I buy? Oh and Idc about online.


It might be cheaper to buy a patched Switch and SX Core. Finding someone near you to install the SX Core might be difficult because of Nintendo taking legal action against them.


----------



## free47 (Sep 16, 2020)

i must update switch firmware wtih day daybreak before installing new atmosphere version? At this moment 10.2.0 is not on darthsternie. Excuse my answer im new in switch mod


----------



## Pippin666 (Sep 16, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Think I’ll stick with a 10.1 emunand for now. What’s the point in updating emunand when it already supports all current master keys and crap for games?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Keep dreaming gurl. GBATemp doesn't specializes in any thing. They merely provide a forum where user can share stuff. GBATemp barely provide news acting as hypocrite.

Pip'


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 17, 2020)

I wonder what this means for REINX and Hekate?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pippin666 said:


> Keep dreaming gurl. GBATemp doesn't specializes in any thing. They merely provide a forum where user can share stuff. GBATemp barely provide news acting as hypocrite.
> 
> Pip'


PiRaCy Is WrOnG: pErIoD!

*DON'T ASK QUESTIONS JUST CONSUME PRODUCT AND GET EXCITED FOR NEXT PRODUCTS!*
OBEY
RECEIVE
Believe
*Consume*



Koizumi, and most other big tech corporate suits would love you. If you really believe that GBAtemp is such a fucking hypocrite of a site, THEN FUCK OFF!


----------



## Pippin666 (Sep 17, 2020)

Megadriver94 said:


> I wonder what this means for REINX and Hekate?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What ever, your shit obey meme stuff is off topic. Anyway, Just the fact that the rules lets help people involving rom usage but not link to the rom is hypocrite. Hypocrtes goes straight to hell.

Pip'


----------

